# Potty Training a Pot Belly Pig using a bell at door



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good Morning everyone!
Hope this is the right spot to post this one...
I just recently got a 12 week old Pot Belly Pig named Bella 
I am home 24/7 
I have her in the kitchen now ...she has a dog cage made to her size and I have been taking her out after eating/drinking and playing and giving her the Pee Pee etc command when she does it and praise/treat  ...much like training a pup
I was wondering if anyone has trained a pig /dog to ring a bell at the door to let it be known that they need/want to go outside ?
My problem is I cannot get her to go outside ...or go to the door to let me know....I have to pick her up and she has no problem coming back inside because its so cold outside ...
My plan is to have her inside until the warm weather comes back and she has a fenced in area outside 
thanks so much ...


----------



## Ninny (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's how it works with dogs.   Have a set time to go out say every three hours.  Go to the same door and say outside and ring the bell.  Go outside.   They grasp the concept of for the door to open the bell has to ring. Try and get her to ring the bell either her nose or foot will work.  If she even leans towards it make a huge deal out of it.  She should pick it up quick.


----------



## miss mo (Mar 15, 2010)

My mom recently had to put down her 20 year old pot belly named Harley.  He was bell trained, we hung a bell at nose height at the door he would be using and trained him just as we would a puppy.  We had a saddle shop custom make a harness so we could attach a leash and that helped to encourage him to walk and potty.  He learned very quickly, they are super smart!  We lived in Montana and he did not like the snowy winters so we used a long under the bed rubbermaid storage tote for a litter box, filled with pine pellettized litter, it was low enough for him to step into the box and he would go there in poor weather.  He lived indoors most of his life, as he got older and more arthritic it was easier for him to stay ou in his heated pig house (no stairs to navigate).  Your pot belly will bring you many years of joy and entertainment.  Sorry to go on and on but he was so much fun to grow up with.


----------



## Shackelford (May 27, 2010)

We have "Blossom", a 4 1/2 month old black mini pot-belly pig. She's amazingly smart. We also have 7 rescued Pugs and 2 Silkie Chickens (a hen and a roo). They all get along great. We got Blossom when she was 6 weeks and she thinks she's a Pug - a very dirty Pug, a very hungry dirty Pug. We also got the chickens when they were very young, so they are all used to being around each other,  so far.
Blossom loves the chicken feed but then so does one of the Pugs. I simply avoid feeding the chickens around Blossom or the one Pug and everyone gets along fine. Besides if anyone bothers the chickens while their eating or being protective (like when the hen is "broody") the chickens run the others off with a little pecking and flapping. Even Blossom - with her think skin - takes the hint. 
There is a website that's dedicated just to Pot-belly pigs. Am I allowed to reference their link here?

BTW, we also have a 20 year old cat that has adopted us. So far, so good.

(Saw a video - may have been youtube - of a 20 year old Pot-belly pig living in North Dallas) I'm from North Texas.


----------

